# Bison View Farm summer 2021 1 more



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

It's taken me a bit but I've started spending more time in the goat barn once again. We've got around 2 months till kidding season begins. Most are starting to pop but I think I'm going to go ahead and mail in blood on everyone tomorrow. My ewe is also starting to pop some I'm assuming she may be due around the same time as the doe's if she's bred but she's still pretty wild so no blood test for her. Excuse the shaggy look our weather's been warm the past few days and everyone's starting to shed out their winter coats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd! Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay babies! I'm so excited!! Good luck!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey girl..Glad to see you back on here! Does are looking good and preggo! Wont be long and wee ones will be here!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone! And moers faster than I thought. I was a little off on my ewe she had a little girl today 😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations! What a little cutie!
I am glad to aee you back too!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She is such a precious looking little one. Congrats


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww 💖 🥰 😍 🥰 💖 what a cutie! So glad she is here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! Shes definitely a cutie but unfortunately as wild as her momma. Once a day play time doesn't seem to be helping on that. They've apparently decided my anti sheep husband is their person and he for some strange reason really likes them so maybe they'll all come around eventually.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And we're slowly getting closer to baby season. Around 6 weeks to go till our first doe! Though I'm kind of wondering if my yearling snow is due sooner. Shes 7 1/2 weeks out but her little udder is progressing faster than I expected. I'll have to find my pregnancy test results to see when I tested her last.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok guess I pulled blood last on December 18th so an earlier date could be possible. Hoping not though. I want Jack kids but the shoulders on the kid we lost that caused us to lose mom were huge so I'm a little scared to have any of my first timers bred to him.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

This isn't looking like a good kidding season Cranberry just aborted a little buckling. 6 weeks from her due date 😭


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

bisonviewfarm said:


> This isn't looking like a good kidding season Cranberry just aborted a little buckling. 6 weeks from her due date 😭


So sorry to hear that!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohh Im so sorry. It seems to me some years are awful for kidding and others are amazing. Youve been thtough alot this year. Im praying next year is amazing for you.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! It's definitely been a little rough. Cranberry seems to be doing fine though so that's good atleast. Shes another one I'm pretty attached to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks toth


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Cranberry's totally back to her normal spunky self. And the rest of the girls are creeping towards their due dates. Garden is due first in just 24 days. If she gets any wider I'll have to make the door into the shed wider. after her we have Snow due in 29 days, Daisy in 32, Scampi in 38, Beta in 42 Georgette in 43 & Desi also due in 43 days.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They all look good! I like that toothy smile!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh boy! Wee ones are comeing!!!! I want lots & lots of pictures!!!! Please!!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Reminds me of the song.. "shiny happy people calling"


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys I think they look pretty good. Everyone's starting to get rid of their winter coat so I can finally see little plump belly's and tiny udders


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Thanks guys I think they look pretty good. Everyone's starting to get rid of their winter coat so I can finally see little plump belly's and tiny udders


Pic and or pics????????? Plz lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well 13 days until our first doe is due and the last has a due date in 32 days. Getting so close I can't wait to see what Gardens hiding in that big belly.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh goody goody goody...wee ones on the way!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How exciting! Can’t wait.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

You need to post pics when babies are here!! A lot of PICS!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice looking girls! Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!
You have such nice looking goats!
And you live in a beautiful place!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The one in the Tractor tire???? Is she soooo big she is hiding???🧐 Oh no..
We need her to stand up and SHOW that belly! Ohhhh yes...we get to see her too! Lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking herd.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The one in the Tractor tire???? Is she soooo big she is hiding???🧐 Oh no..
> We need her to stand up and SHOW that belly! Ohhhh yes...we get to see her too! Lol lol


More like hiding because she's turning orange and doesn't want to be copper bolused or given replamin 🤣.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Miss Garden grumpy and massive! Hope there's more than one in that belly


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> How exciting!
> You have such nice looking goats!
> And you live in a beautiful place!


Thanks! It is for the time being it'll start drying up here soon unfortunately.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That Garden gal...looks like twins to me. I say doe& buckling twins! 🥰 💞 💗


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She’s so big! No more getting in the tractor tire, she might get stuck, lol. Poor thing has to be feeling uncomfortable now.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> That Garden gal...looks like twins to me. I say doe& buckling twins! 🥰 💞 💗


I hope so.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

FizzyGoats said:


> She’s so big! No more getting in the tractor tire, she might get stuck, lol. Poor thing has to be feeling uncomfortable now.


 She hasn't even attempted she's been to big to climb in for a while now lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Noticed Snow is looking really hollowed out around the tailhead and her once round belly is gone. Stinker wouldn't let me catch her to check her ligs so I'll have to go back with help later. I have her written down for a due date on the 16th but I suppose it's possible I missed an earlier breeding. He got here on 1/8 and there was a lot of breeding going on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooo get that camera ready! Looking close! 🥰  😁


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

No action from Snow yet she's still hollowed out but nothing pointing to kids coming any moment. Gardens on day 142 so we're slowly creeping closer to her due date.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any wee ones yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope Snows still pretty sunken in along her tailbone but her belly varies from day to day and Garden hasn't done anything to make me think she's going any time soon. Knowing my luck she'll hold them in for as long as possible . And pictures I even managed to get some body shots of Daisy she's still rusty looking but her coats starting to slick up.G
Gardens145 days , Snow is 140 days, Daisy is 137, Scampi is 131, Beta is 127 Georgette is 126 & Desi is 125.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s a lot of pretty expecting moms. You’re going to have crazy busy weeks coming. Can’t wait to see the wee ones. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Toth and Fizzy goats I'm so excited seems like Ive been waiting on kids forever 
I read my days wrong. Miss Garden is 148 days today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome, she looks so sweet in the last pic.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Toth that sweet look for the camara is saying "you never read the does code, did you?"🤣


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't let that sweet look full you she's rather viscous. She'd just ran some of the younger does off. She hates sharing the attention. I suspect she'll hold them in as long as possible to keep the focus on her 🤣🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear,


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Well she photographs sweet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a Diva! Cant wait to see whats in the Garden! Lol lol wee ones are comeing! Yay


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 151. Her udders had a bit of a growth spurt. 1st pictures this morning second is yesterday afternoon. And that belly of hers looks a bit smaller so maybe were getting close


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like she may have dropped?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh Its getting  INTENSE!!!! LOL Good luck & happy easy.kidding!🥰


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> Looks like she may have dropped?


She has a bit so we'll see if she's faking me out or actually working on evicting that baby or baby's lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Definitely dropping and she's hollering up a storm and breathing heavy so we'll see. Ligaments were softer but there earlier. She hates having it done and takes off running so I probably won't bother checking again. And some pictures of Snow she's 146 days today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww mom..leave her alone! Lol lol She looks soooo ready. I hope she does well. And little Snow is a pretty doe. So sweet.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww mom..leave her alone! Lol lol She looks soooo ready. I hope she does well. And little Snow is a pretty doe. So sweet.


I'm trying to lol the stinker keeps going out to the far pasture ( that they've already eaten down) by herself. So she may end up in a stall I'm not delivering kids out in the sage brush


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh yes! Another dose of the doe code! Good luck with everything! I can't wait to see baby pictures! 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Snow is so beautiful! 

And it sounds like you may need that stall for Garden. You may not want to deliver in the sage brush but it sounds like she’s plotting. Lol. I hope everything goes super smooth and we see baby pics soon.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

*I managed to drag her back to the shade but this is her chosen spot lol. Definitely having kids today she's starting to stream*




FizzyGoats said:


> Snow is so beautiful!
> 
> And it sounds like you may need that stall for Garden. You may not want to deliver in the sage brush but it sounds like she’s plotting. Lol. I hope everything goes super smooth and we see baby pics soon.


oh she sure tried I couldn't get her in the barn but I did manage to keep her down in the shade. She tried pretty hard to escape though lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And Garden had twins 1 buck 1 doe 😁


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

A


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They’re so tiny and adorable! Congratulations. Way to go Garden! And now you have the fruit of her labor, lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

FizzyGoats said:


> They’re so tiny and adorable! Congratulations. Way to go Garden! And now you have the fruit of her labor, lol.


I do which I'm super excited about lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And some better pictures now that they're dry. I can't find the power cord for my scale but I'd guess they're both around 10lbs if not a little heavier.
First 2 pictures doe second 2 the buck. The doe will be staying here she's a stocky little thing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh they are Beautiful! Garden did GREAT! She looks like a Proud mama! Congrats...they are ADORABLE!!!  🥰 🤩 💗 💞


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. In your first pics with garden she looked like she was saying "next time maaa. Next time." They are stunning


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! I am so glad it went well!
The kids are so cute! 🥰


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'm so happy to finally have some kids. Gardens being a great mom which is always a plus as well. The kids are doing great they seem so big compared to the kids I've had in past years.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice looking kids. Did you ever weigh them? They look thick & husky!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such sweet goats! And they do look like robust babies. Nice and healthy. No wonder she was so big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice looking kids. Did you ever weigh them? They look thick & husky!


No I still can't find the cord so I'm basing it off of beer weight since I work at a liquor store they feel closer to a 15 pack of 12 oz cans than they do a 6 pack of bottles 🤣🤣


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

😱 Those ears! So longggg, also, love that weight comparison 😏 😂


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MisFit Ranch said:


> 😱 Those ears! So longggg, also, love that weight comparison 😏 😂


I lift a lot of beer and liquor so it was the easiest thing to guess with 🤣. And I know right those ears are so long. Mom's are longer but not like those hopefully they'll grow into them


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Snow day 149. Maybe a bit dropped or maybe the kids just laying weird since she looked dropped before 😂. Udders my pretty tight but I don't think it's all the way there yet. Hoping for a day 151 kidding since it's my day off


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh that expression is priceless. I think she knows the DOE CODE! I bet she is picking how many she will do! 
Sooo...not a bottle of champagnes weight? She looks classy to me....lol lol 
Good look with Snow. Hope its an easy kidding for her!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Snow looks dropped for sure... lets hope she has not read the doe code


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh that expression is priceless. I think she knows the DOE CODE! I bet she is picking how many she will do!
> Sooo...not a bottle of champagnes weight? She looks classy to me....lol lol
> Good look with Snow. Hope its an easy kidding for her!


I'm sure they've passed that knowledge around by now lol. 
And she's to rowdy to be a champagne girl I'd lean more towards a good bottle of whiskey 🤣


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> Snow looks dropped for sure... lets hope she has not read the doe code


I'm sure the 3 older girls have passed that knowledge on to my first timers by now. I'm just hoping she doesn't decide on a sagebrush kidding like Garden tried to do 🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh but she just might. Your Garden had this look on her face in the last picture... like... "you just dont have an idea do you, human?"


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is so cute! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> Oh but she just might. Your Garden had this look on her face in the last picture... like... "you just dont have an idea do you, human?"


Unfortunately for her I learned from my mistake last time she'll be locked in the stall as soon I think she's close or I go to work. Convincing a large doe in labor to walk back to the shade wasn't fun 🤣


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadHouse said:


> She is so cute! Good luck with everything!!


Thanks excited to see what she throws


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd say we're definitely getting closer. Shes dropped even more. Ligaments are still holding on but you can see how much that tailheads raised. so we'll see if she kids tonight when I'm at work or if she holds out for her due date.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Definately looks closer. Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And I suppose Daisy needs a picture as well. Day 146. I have a very love hate relationship with this doe best personality great on the milkstand but she doesn't do well on straight pasture or hay ( we just added grain back into her diet so I'm hoping she'll fill out some more) and she needs copper bolused atleast every 3 months. I'm hoping she throws some lamancha ears with my boers ability to thrive on pasture.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Photo bomb... you cannot leave the chickens out of this one. I love Daisy's face


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> Photo bomb... you cannot leave the chickens out of this one. I love Daisy's face


Nope stinkers were happily munching on the feed they spilled out of Daisy's bucket when they tipped it 😂. Shes got the sweetest face and personality


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh my!! Babies!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cant wait to see Snows kidds & Daisies! I hope someone ends up with those adorable elf ears! Soooo cute! 🤞


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those mamas are so cute. Can’t wait to see their babies. It’d be so nice if Snow could deliver on your day off. Maybe she’ll be the one doe to snub the code.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well day 151 for Snow. Thinking that udder might look a little bigger? And Daisy who's on day 148 is down hollering up a storm odd because she's our quietest she rarely yells about anything.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣 oh yeah. She be letting you know.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 oh yeah. She be letting you know.


 Yeah that she intends to fully follow the doe code 😂. She started hollering as soon as she spotted me then ran into the shed to yell at me from the window 😂


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And I suppose since she's 142 days I might as well share a picture of Scampi. She's been miserable and uncomfortable for months so she'd better atleast have twins in there 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I think scampie is hiding a triplet


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Either large twins or triplets! You said you wanted wee ones....Well get ready..cause here they come!🤪😁🐐🐐🐐


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Either large twins or triplets! You said you wanted wee ones....Well get ready..cause here they come!🤪😁🐐🐐🐐


I'd take triplets and a bottle baby over jumbo kids lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> I think scampie is hiding a triplet


I wouldn't mind that atleast they'd be small


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Not seeing anything interesting going on with Snow. Its suppose to hit 99 today so I'd be ok with a middle of the night kidding. definitely not a fan of summer kidding a I'd rather bundle up and hang out in the cold


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Come on Snow. Release the mini yous so we can oggle them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any snow balls yet? Cant wait to see them.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope just a stubborn goat that is showing no signs of going into labor in the near future 😭😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Doe Code at its best


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well it looks like today's the day for Snow! Mucous plug very skinny udders definitely fuller and I can't find her ligaments. Now if she'll just pop it or them out before 4 when I go to work. She's not happy about being stuck in the stall but I'm not hunting down a doe in labor again 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Smart. Now snow balls in the sage brush today.  I hope everything goes well for Snow. So exciting!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ah dang it. You just foiled her plans.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! And I didn't foil her plans yet. She was screaming her head off and all upset since the other girls went out to the pasture so the sucker I am I set her free. 😂.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. Well at least she’s happy now. You softie. I’d probably be the same way.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So to say thank you she tries to chew through the fencing. 🤣. Oh for the love of goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Fence to a goat..is really dental floss!😁


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And finally were in labor! And of course Daisy who hates being left out has discharge her ligaments are going and her udder had a big fill. 🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh wonderful. A partner in labour


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m glad Snow got to have a great day in the pasture before the labour kicked in!
Good luck for both of them!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Browsing is always a great labour inducees. 🤣


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And we have a very large ( I wasn't sure If get him out large) 10lb 7oz my poor little first timer. I think Jasper will be moving on he throws some big kids. The twins are almost 12lbs at 6 days old so they were also decent size at birth. Kinda not looking forward to all my first timers kidding now


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, that’s a big baby boy. So glad you were able to get mama and baby through it safely. He’s adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww they have all been big healthy kids! Yes it might be frightening. To me. You can get them out, and they are healthy kidds. Thats the main thing. So Congrats! Really nice wee ones.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well we had our first loss . My daughter text me at work after 40 minutes of pushing the only thing out of Daisy was a bubble. They had no luck pulling the kid so I rushed home from work. My poor daughter was in tears scared to death she was going to lose her doe like we lost Violet. I had to turn him a bit and pull out one leg even straightened up he was a hard pull. Another large buckling unfortunately he didn't make it. Next up a doe decent size but not quite as big as her brother. She thankfully seems to be doing well as is Daisy. But still a rather rough day not looking forward to the next 4 kiddings. I'd love just one delivery that I didn't have to help.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

G


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So sorry for the loss. Glad Daisy and the little girl are ok.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear you lost a big boy. That’s rough. Sorry your daughter had to go through that too. Hugs to you and her!!
I am happy you were able to get out Snow’s boy and that Daisy’s girl and the two moms are ok!
Very cute kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry things didn't go well. But she is a cutie


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry you lost the buckling. I know that was rough for your daughter. Im hopeing she understands this is part of life. And she did a great job. Just as you have. I do hope the next kiddings are easy for you & your family. The doeling is adorable!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. Always hate to see a loss but I really hate to see my kid upset.  And some cuteness baby girl and her half brother.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such cute little ones!
I’m sorry for the loss, especially for the heartbreak of your daughter. It sounds like you both did everything you could.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Scampi is 146 days today nothing interesting happening. So I was thinking a baby update.😁 Everyone's growing well spunky and happy. My first timer Snows doing a great job ( I think her Bucklings the only one I haven't had to hunt down they occasionally forget napping baby's while they're grazing 🤣) Poor Daisy's making way to much milk for one kid so we'll have to start milking her I swear she could easily feed all 4 of the kids.
First up Gardens twins, next Snows buckling he's outgrown the twins and lastly Daisy little elf eared baby


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute!! 💕


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those faces! Those ears! Those are just the cutest little ones. 

And I had to laugh at “they occasionally forget a napping baby while grazing.” Sounds so goat.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness! They are all so nice big & healthy! Just Beautiful!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They’re looking great! 😃


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

FizzyGoats said:


> Those faces! Those ears! Those are just the cutest little ones.
> 
> And I had to laugh at “they occasionally forget a napping baby while grazing.” Sounds so goat.


So goat I'll ask them where's your baby and they start hollering for them 😂


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys I'm very happy with them they're growing like weeds. I had to pack the all up to the new pen and boy are they heavy


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Scampi day 147 Beta day 143 Georgette day 142 and Desi should be day 142 as well but I'm not seeing an udder so possibly not bred or due later. And baby daddy Jasper he'll be heading to his new home this weekend. He's great at this dad thing I find him laying with the kids all the time.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Go Jasper. The kids will miss their jungle gym.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They look great! More wee ones coming! 😇


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a good daddy. And can’t to see more of those cuties. 



bisonviewfarm said:


> So goat I'll ask them where's your baby and they start hollering for them


🤣 Oh my gosh. That’s hilarious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How are the other baby mama's to be? Also cute kids! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 149 for Scampi! I work tonight so I'm hoping she holds off until tommorow.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Scampi!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 150 and I suspect today's the day. She's hollowing out and seems to be working on positioning the kid or kids also a light of soft talking. Not much of an udder so a single or she's fills at the last minute. Really hoping it's not a single.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck kidding


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My goodness she looks ready! I hope you are home with her today. I vote for twins! Cant wait to see the wee ones! Happy & Easy kidding!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> Good luck kidding





Moers kiko boars said:


> My goodness she looks ready! I hope you are home with her today. I vote for twins! Cant wait to see the wee ones! Happy & Easy kidding!


 Thanks!
And I am my husband and kids are super happy about that lol. She's not doing anything terribly interesting now. Though maybe her udder filled a bit more? Wish she'd hurry up and push them out 😂. She was locked up with Jack so I'm hoping she'll surprise me with a baby from him.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh and Beta day 146 the wethers driving the poor girl nuts at the moment. He hasn't bothered any of the other doe's but he seems to think Beta smells super good. 
And Georgette 145 days


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

You’re going to have so many cute babies running around. 
How is Scampi doing?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

FizzyGoats said:


> You’re going to have so many cute babies running around.
> How is Scampi doing?


Fine. Her ligaments are gone and she's walking around baby talking but still refusing to release the hostages. Here she is hollering at 2 barn cats that started fighting outside the barn. 🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. I love her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is so funny! What a funny picture!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Such a brat. I got tired of tracking her down so I locked her in a stall. She's been trying to figure out an escape route for the last hour 🤣. Thankful my husband didn't listen to me when we built them. I was raising Nigerians and told him to go way shorter than the 5foot he choose to make them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww surely thats twins! Ohhhh cant wait to see! 💞  🥰


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And we have triplet's!!! I told my husband after she had the first that I thought two more and I was right 😁. 2 does and 1 buck bringing us up to 7 live kids 4 does and 3 bucks. The first 2 are the girls the last is the boy. And I only had to give the boy a tiny tug he decided to come out head only.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh... 💗 💞 💗 💞 💗 💞  🥰 They are ADORABLE! SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Awww! New babies! Congrats!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh they are so cute and brand new! Just precious. Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations!
So precious!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congrats on the new cute kids!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys they're so cute and tiny compared to all my other kids 😂.
She still made the kidding a little interesting for me. She delivered the first 2 then went to pass the red after birth bubble I was thinking she was done and my guess was wrong then another little kid bubble appeared. Thinking I may dna test the smaller 2 for some reason they remind me of Jack ( shorter bodied smaller and shorter legs than their sister and Jaspers other kids) and he did breed her a time or two. Maybe I'll luck at out


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They are just too cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are adorable! I cant get over how cute th ey are! Ive never gotten triplets! I do hope they are his!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll be setting up a creep feeder for the kids so I decided to get some current weights. Garden's twins have packed on around 5lbs in the last 8 day's, Snow's little guy nicknames the hulk by my husband has put on almost 5lbs as well. I never got a weight on Daisy's little one so this will be her starting weight and Scampi's triplets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Growing well!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those look like some healthy and hardy babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good weighs and they are cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beta day 148. A bit of mucous plug her little udders gotten a little bigger and she's sinking a bit around her tailhead. I can't wait to see what she throws I held her for Jack a time or two but she may also be bred to her half brother Jasper. Thinking a single but hoping for twins.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beta day 148. A bit of mucous plug her little udders gotten a little bigger and she's sinking a bit around her tailhead. I can't wait to see what she throws I held her for Jack a time or two but she may also be bred to her half brother Jasper. Thinking a single but hoping for twins
View attachment 210090
View attachment 210091
View attachment 210089


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

FizzyGoats said:


> Those look like some healthy and hardy babies!





toth boer goats said:


> Good weighs and they are cute.


Thanks guys very happy with how they're growing now if I can just convince them to eat the feed so I can bump up those adg a bit more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 149 for Beta! She's looking really boney along the hips this afternoon and walking a bit funny so I'd guess things might be starting to loosen up. Wondering if there's not a kid over on the rumen side she's got an odd lump going on .


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That is odd looking. Poor girl. Kids are taking up all her internal space. I hope she’s doing well and pops those kids out like it’s nothing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow...thats interesting. Hope she kidds soon.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 150 for Beta & 149 for Georgette. Not seeing Any big signs that today's the day but everyone's been pretty subtle this year. I'm hoping they'll surprise me and both go tonight.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

FizzyGoats said:


> That is odd looking. Poor girl. Kids are taking up all her internal space. I hope she’s doing well and pops those kids out like it’s nothing.





Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow...thats interesting. Hope she kidds soon.


It was so weird and an hour later she was back to her normal shape


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Must have been the wee one out on adventure...lol poor mama!🤣
Cant wait to see more wee ones!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. Well that wee one needs to be grounded. No more adventures until it’s four hooves are on the ground bouncing around. 

I love the neck stretch in that one photo. Such cute mamas. Can’t wait to see their littles.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Must have been the wee one out on adventure...lol poor mama!🤣
> Cant wait to see more wee ones!





FizzyGoats said:


> Lol. Well that wee one needs to be grounded. No more adventures until it’s four hooves are on the ground bouncing around.
> 
> I love the neck stretch in that one photo. Such cute mamas. Can’t wait to see their littles.


Definitely no more adventures that couldn't have been comfortable. It does give me a little hope that maybe there's more than 1 in there though. I was really thinking a single but now maybe twins?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I'm going to guess that Beta won't be nice and give up those kids on her due date. The only sign I've got is a poofy backside. I work the next couple of days so my bet is the two of them will go into labor after 4 tomorrow or Thursday 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Got to love goat mamas. She’ll release the hostages on her terms only.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is looking ready. Shes teasing you. 🎵Nah nah. I know what I have & you dont!🎶🤣


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well nothing terribly interesting this morning. Day 151 for Beta day 150 for Georgette. We'll see what they do today but I'm kinda questioning my dates at this rate.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They do look dropped. But then again. The doe code can drive us crazy


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh I did find this on Georgette kind of wondering if she didn't get a dry bite from a rattle snake. The top one looks a little ripped but I suppose if something bit me on the back of the leg I might jerk and cause it to rip to.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> They do look dropped. But then again. The doe code can drive us crazy


It sure can I've done pretty well this year not letting them get to me but I just want to be done with kidding so I've spent way to much time watching these two 🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Yikes! I hope that’s not a snake bite, though if you have to have one, dry is the way to go. But still…

And it’s wonderful that you are now questioning your dates. They absolutely won’t kid until you start doing this from what I hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes...just keep watching. I had does go 160 days. Talk about driving a person crazy. It was a short trip for me!😜🤯🤪 So just stay watching...it pays off!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How are Beta and Georgette today?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Still pregnant and I'm still questioning my dates lol. Poor Betas miserable she's so full there's always a little hoof or head making weird lumps. Georgette other than being friendlier than usual has nothing interesting going on


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Udders look like they could fill a little more. But definately getting close! 😁


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And today's the day for Beta! I think knowing my luck she's pulling a very elaborate joke on the human 🤣Ligaments are gone and her backsides a mess. She was due the 29th from my notes so I'm going to guess she had a a 5 day heat. We had a lot of those this year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhhhh boy! Its getting close to wee ones time again!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

We've hit the can't get comfortable and really starting to feel those contractions stage! Fingers crossed for small kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhhh its happening...cant wait for more Adorable pictures!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh my goodness! Can’t wait to see her kids, Praying for a easy kidding ! 😊


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay... happy easy kidding


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Not a happy kidding. She started bleeding before I even noticed any good pushing. Not sure if I tore something more or the kid did when I went in to help when she made zero progress huge kid trying to come out shoulders first and zero room to manuever. We lost them and I think I'm done this time.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no. I am so terribly sorry for your losses.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My heart is sore reading this. I am so sorry. You have had a rough year for kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. You always do a great job. Unfortunately we cant do it all. Sending prayers to you.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh no! I’m so sorry!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s heartbreaking. I’m really sorry.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh my god that’s awful, I’m so sorry 😞


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so sorry! ((HUG))


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you other girls? Are they doing ok? I hope you & your family have a wonderful 4th of July.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone. This kidding season is really getting to me. I've been pretty lucky for the last 6 years no awful kidding issues and only 1 at birth loss and another a kid that came to us sick. I've lost 5 this year we'll 6 if you count the late term loss. I have anxiety and depression and my poor brain doesn't do well with things not going exactly as planned. I'll be replaying yesterday's nightmare of a kidding for quite some time I'm sure trying to figure out what I could have done differently.
I did end up listing almost everyone for sale yesterday then realized I refuse to let them go to just anyone when one guy basically called them spoiled pets instead of livestock since they have names? And a lady I bought some not so healthy ones showed up at my house wanting does. So we'll see if they go or stay at this point. I may end up selling most and start freshing the stuck kids has me looking at my does harder as well maybe I need to improve my type to improve my kidding outcomes


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sorry this year has been so hard. That’s just so emotionally taxing. If you do sell a lot of your goats, I know you’ll find the right people for them, even if it’s not easy. And calling animals spoiled pets because they have names is ridiculous. My animals all have names. Even the turkeys destined to be dinner. 

I hope whatever changes you make help you and your herd. Just know you didn’t fail them. You did everything you could. Sending virtual hugs your way. I feel awful for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I know you are hurting. The truth is none of us can defeat tragedy & death. That powerlessness reminds us . With my losses, it takes time to grieve & forgive my humaness. My mistakes. To me, you did a fantastic job, on all your girls & kidds. No one knows what size the kidds will be until they
Are here. Please give yourself a chance. We all understand your pain. All of us have or will be in your situation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hugs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you today? How are your 2 does? Hows all the little ones? Have you named them yet? I would love to see more pictures if you can.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! The support has helped a lot. Slowly working on convincing my brain of what it knows deep down. I'm still not ready for that last doe to kid. she's a larger doe so I suspect she won't have the same issues as Beta but I just don't think I can do it right now. I have a possible buyer for her and I found a later breeding date which would explain the still tiny udder.
The rest of the does and kids are doing great. Watching them run & bounce around helps a lot. The little half lamancha doe is wild I caught her chasing the chickens around trying to pounce on them the other day.




























View attachment 210416


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Forgot the twins. Jasper left for his new herd Saturday before the day got crappy and I asked Jack if he was ready to be the man this was his response. He's still a way to small mess but atleast he's got buck behavior down


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Your pictures of the does & kids are wonderful. The boys look good and the attitude is there. I do hope you enjoy them. 
All of the kids are so precious! I do hope your
Heart heals. It takes time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well this will be the end of my kidding season I think. I decided to sell most of the herd. We'll be down to Daisy her doeling, Jack & the wether that's bound for the freezer by the end of the week. I was going to sell them all but I'm not sure I want to be all the way goat free.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope this works out for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well looks like I'll be kidding out Georgette unless she sells in the next day or two. I held her for a week for a lady no deposit ( I could have easily added her into the package deal with the rest of my goats). She kept moving pickup then never got a hold of me yesterday. She then threw quite a temper tantrum when I put her back up for sale last night so she won't be getting her hands on her. Need some good thoughts for a smooth easy kidding. She's a nice size doe and wide in the backend so I'm hoping this one will be kind enough to pop right out. She should be 142 days today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope all goes well for you. When you have a bad year, you have a bad year. Went through a really bad year with alpacas and had 2 really bad years (not in a row) with goats. Both years I questioned if wanted to keep doing it. I made myself wait and get through the grief before I did anything. I was glad I did because ultimately I wasn't ready to be done. Good luck with the ones you are keeping.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> I hope all goes well for you. When you have a bad year, you have a bad year. Went through a really bad year with alpacas and had 2 really bad years (not in a row) with goats. Both years I questioned if wanted to keep doing it. I made myself wait and get through the grief before I did anything. I was glad I did because ultimately I wasn't ready to be done. Good luck with the ones you are keeping.


Thanks that's exactly why I ended up keeping a few . I'm not ready to be done but may be selling down was for the best with the hay shortage we've got going on. I have someone coming to look at Georgette and the sheep today hoping they take them all.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And Im done. Georgette left with my last year's bratty bottle baby tonight! Seems like a great home with 2 very excited kiddos. They'll love all the attention


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So glad you found such amazing places for your animals. Now you can breathe a little easier and enjoy the ones you kept.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Georgette's new owners sent me an update so I figured I may as well finish up this kidding thread. She had an 8.1 lb healthy little girl yesterday! 😊 .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Glad she had a healthy baby and it seems all went well. That was nice of them to send you an update. Thanks for passing it on to us.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice ending to the year!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you for sharing your story with us. I am happy the last doe had a healthy girl.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guy! I was super excited to see they'd had an easy kidding and a healthy baby.


----------

